# Possible cyst on tail?



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

At least I hope it is a cyst! Miracle vomited bright and early this morning, and she has been eating stuff outside (pods and leaves), so I kept an eye on her. She ended up being fine and ate fine. I had to give her a bath and I ended up grooming (as in clipping) her as well earlier this evening. I bathed and groomed her last week before family came over for Christmas as well. Today, however, I noticed a bump underneath of her tail. It feels hard, with a darker spot in the middle. I can't believe I didn't notice this when I was groomed her last week or when I brush her out. She's going to the vet ASAP (tomorrow or whenever I can get her in this week). It doesn't seem to hurt or bother her when I touch it or push on it. Are cysts overly common with dogs? A challenge to remove? Does anyone think it could be anything else? I am sharing a picture, but I know it's not the best.

Anyone with experiences to share, please do.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Good idea to go to the vet. Any tick exposures recently?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That is a good question. Not that I am aware of. She hasn't been outside much due to the colder weather. She hasn't been trying to bite it or even get at the area. Other than vomiting yesterday morning one time she has been acting normal, but i am still very concerned. Have to wait to call the vet until tomorrow due to the holiday.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hoping it's just an inflamed bug bite. Let us know what the vet says. ?


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

A sebaceous cyst perhaps? If it feels hotter than the rest of the dog or the skin is red, then go to the vet today.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

No, there doesn't seem to be a change in body temperature on that spot. I guess I don't l know what it is. There is a vet I can take her to right away tomorrow morning. She doesn't even need an appointment. Please just keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Always a good idea to point out lumps and bumps to the vet. Buck has had several cysts, one that we had been watching was tested and it was nothing. Another burst conveniently the morning of our vet appointment. Ten days of antibiotics and he was all clear. Let us know what the vet says. Good thoughts your way.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you and Miracle and hoping for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I hope everything goes good tomorrow. Keeping you and Miracle in my thoughts.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Jbean said:


> *A sebaceous cyst* perhaps? If it feels hotter than the rest of the dog or the skin is red, then go to the vet today.


This is what the vet believes it to be.

He recommended surgery to remove it and then they will determine what it is (cancerous or benign). He said if it continues to grow, they will need to amputate her tail. If it is cancerous, they will have to do a second surgery to make sure all of it is removed. The good thing is that she is due for a dental, and she can get her dental done at the same time. I am not sure if I will get this surgery done here, or go to a different vet. She needs to wait quite a while to get in for surgery. 

Thank you to everything who replied and sent good wishes. These dogs truly are our babies and news like this is just very difficult.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

? I'm sorry. It's so scary waiting for answers. Why no biopsy first?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Prayers it is benign! That's excellent that you can get it removed while she's under for her dental anyway. Keep us posted. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> ? I'm sorry. It's so scary waiting for answers. Why no biopsy first?


Removing it is biopsying it. I've had a couple of pre-cancers removed, and that's the way it's done. Then you get the pathology report and they tell you if it's benign or if they need to go in for a deeper excision.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Why no biopsy first?


That was an option as well (needle biopsy), but he is pushing for removal first. I am just so worried it will grow back. 

On a positive note, she did amazing at the vet with multiple people and didn't growl once. She was a very brave girl.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Prayers it is benign! That's excellent that you can get it removed while she's under for her dental anyway. Keep us posted. (((((Hugs)))))


Thanks MF.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> That was an option as well (needle biopsy), but he is pushing for removal first. I am just so worried it will grow back.
> 
> On a positive note, she did amazing at the vet with multiple people and didn't growl once. She was a very brave girl.


That's very positive indeed! Good girl, Miracle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> ? I'm sorry. It's so scary waiting for answers. Why no biopsy first?


 there are different types of biopsies. A biopsy is the removal of cells or tissues for examination by a pathologist. 

I hope this is benign and not something that is a chronic condition. I’m so glad you were able to get her seen quickly.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Without the biopsy results, I think it was a rush to worst case scenario on the vet’s part. We had a cyst removed (benign) on my late Scottie and he had a dental at the same time. Sending positive thoughts for clear results.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> Without the biopsy results, I think it was a rush to worst case scenario on the vet’s part. We had a cyst removed (benign) on my late Scottie and he had a dental at the same time. Sending positive thoughts for clear results.


I think they just like to be upfront in case of that tiny chance it's not benign. I went through the same thing when Maizie had swollen lymph nodes and the vet told me it could be lymphoma. I panicked, but I liked that she was honest with me.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> Without the biopsy results, I think it was a rush to worst case scenario on the vet’s part. We had a cyst removed (benign) on my late Scottie and he had a dental at the same time. Sending positive thoughts for clear results.


I kind of wish I had just agreed to the needle biopsy today. The vet that I really like at this clinic was away due to personal reasons, and I know she would have pushed for that. She was the one who diagnosed our previous family dog with lymphoma and guided us to the best care for her.

This is the first time I have had a dog that needs to have a surgery other than a dental or a spay/neuter, so I am grateful for that, but this also means I am very inexperienced with this process. Maybe the needle biopsy can be done with the pre-surgery bloodwork.


----------

